

A Bedtime Story - teichman
https://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=72890

======
GuiA
Interesting article.

I once had a CEO who went to Stanford and had taken Dement's class, and said
he was convinced this man was a fraud and that sleep debt was a myth/excuse
lazy people used. I'm glad I don't work there anymore.

